# Blazer/Laker game thread



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

"Bo Outlaw....I mean, Travis Outlaw"

nice! hehe


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Like this starting unit, though we havent' done as well lately. Big time walk by Telfair a min ago.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on take it inside!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i think we should start naming these threads the "MGB is the only who actually is watching the game"...anyone?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Only Who? Do I live in Whoville?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This has gotten ugly quick. The reason was all the jump shots. 

Lost my trackman ball so I can't use my mouse which really sucks trying to do this with just the keyboard!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Only Who? Do I live in Whoville?


yes..

whats the over under on how many sarcastic posts we get about how how great the team played without zach and darius, implying thats proof of anything?

Taco Del Mar....
Taste full-filled!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Real nice pass to Theo from Jack!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Young guys putting a run on! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jack's play has help in the run.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Down to 8 and counting!!! :banana: :banana: 

:biggrin: 

:clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hate losing Theo.

Man what a come back! What a quarter! Jack with 7 assists? Look at Martell!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Oh, no, Telfair looks hurt bad! Hope he's ok.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea I hope Bassy is ok too! I am quite proud right now of the run the young guys put on in that quarter. They showed a lot of guts. When Jack is on the floor, they are a different team. :clown:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great second quarter. Showed a lot of character coming back like that. I'm glad Zach/Miles couldn't play forcing Nate to play more youth the last couple games.

Only bad is Telfair. Did it look like his ankle or knee? Anyone notice?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

What no remark from bballchick asking for the veteran guards to be brought back in yet?? :biggrin: 

:clown: 

Something is wrong! :angel:


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

Mike and antone seem to think it was his knee. I hope he is ok!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Webster is going to be a good player.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HKF said:


> Webster is going to be a good player.



Yea no crap!! Some of those moves in the 2nd quarter were awesome!! He is way more athletic then they made him out to be.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Yea no crap!! Some of those moves in the 2nd quarter were awesome!! He is way more athletic then they made him out to be.


way too much emphasis is put on how high a person can jump, and how flashy their dunks look, when it comes to deciphering how "athletic" they are.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh lovely..everybodies favorite commercial.... :curse: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The way his leg dangled after he was hurt it looked a lot lke a knee legament. Let's hope I'm wrong or it's just a sprain.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Telfair is ok!!! Sweeet!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Another stinker from Blake. Jack is playing well and of course Webster is killing it. It seems though that Telfair is the only one who actually makes an effort to get the ball to Martell, it seems Jack ignores him much of the time. No Telfair means less shots for Martell in the second half. Our rebounding is atrocious as is the garbage calls the Lakers are getting.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Telfair is ok!!! Sweeet!!! :banana: :banana:



What is it? What happened.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Telfair is ok? I didn't hear anything was it on the radio or did I miss it on TV?

Martell is looking great tonite! Look forward to many of great games from him.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I like the run...but this team seems to lack a certain killer instinct. I know that is something that is can be learned as a team gets better... but I guess I am talking about pride a little more. This all comes when I think back to Kobe showboating with the 360 dunk during the game. you dont just let a guy do that to you. You foul him on the way up with a hard foul. This isn't about Kobe. It is about any player in the league doing that to you. You just don't let that happen. If someone wants to do a 360 dunk in the game and you are anywhere around him, you foul hard. I was pretty dissapointed to see our team allow that kind of thing.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> Another stinker from Blake. Jack is playing well and of course Webster is killing it. It seems though that Telfair is the only one who actually makes an effort to get the ball to Martell, it seems Jack ignores him much of the time. No Telfair means less shots for Martell in the second half. Our rebounding is atrocious as is the garbage calls the Lakers are getting.


That's not true, a couple of Jack's assists were to Martell.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

God, can we just forget about Blake already? I am tired of him......
Sometimes he hits big shots and all....but the team just gets no offensive or defensive identity while he is in.

Just my opinion. 
And what is with all the cheap foul calls for the Lakers?

Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Telfair only banged knees, they announced it on TV, John Nash came by and told them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Bring on Ha!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

THat move by Telfair was insane!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny, Telfair looked cocky after making that wild shot.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Great pass by Travis Outlaw down to Viktor for the shot and one. 
Is Travis Outlaw the worst player in the league? Hell no. 
Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep fighting boyz!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I am now pretty convinced that Telfair and Jack are the future for this team at PG. I hope that we keep both of them around for a long time. They both bring different attributes and they combine together really well. See ya paper.

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, you got to love the heart these guys are showing! And on the road! This has to be the two best back to back road games we've played all year! I was hoping to see progress this year and now when the young guys are finally getting to play I'm seeing it!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking of a 3 guard rotation...Telfair Jack and Martell, so all 3 get big minutes, Jack at both positions. That way everybody is happy, but we have the size to matchup if needed. :clown:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just thinking...I know they aren't in our division anymore, but wouldn't it be sweet for old times sake if the Blazers knocked the Lakers out of the playoff race this year? :biggrin:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn Kobe going crazy on us! Oh wait I guess he averages 36 points a game. Just a normal game...nevermind! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

"loose up to 30 pounds"?

loose?

I blame john nash.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

WEBSTER FOR 3!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> "loose up to 30 pounds"?
> 
> loose?
> 
> I blame john nash.




Nope, not his fault. Somehow, Isiah Thomas.

Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> Nope, not his fault. Somehow, Isiah Thomas.
> 
> Prunetang



Why not blame Larry Brown? He is a good person to Blame too just for the hell of it! :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

it's strange that brixon is in the game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> it's strange that brixon is in the game.




I am with you 100 percent. And Nate just made our thoughts into reality Telfair in, Dixon out.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I hate that the NBA allows for star calls. Telfair gets bumped, nothing. Kobe gets touched, foul.
It is all bull****.
Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Prunetang said:


> I am with you 100 percent. And Nate just made our thoughts into reality Telfair in, Dixon out.


I blame Dixon on us getting behind like we did because he took some quick shots instead of passing it around. Just imagine when we took all them jumpers to get behind by 21 if we had kept playing smart instead.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You know the reason why we are going to lose this? Because Nate won't play Ha!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Randolph/Theo(Aldridge) needs to be our lineup next season. 

Telfair shows once again he is a warrior. Jack played well. Webster was awesome, he might average 15ppg next season if he starts, Outlaw was great, Theo did good till he came in at the end and turned it over. 

Kobe gets so many calls, Dixon was guarding him, and got his hand pushed away twice by Kobes other hand IN FRONT OF THE REF and didn't get called for an offensive foul. In fact, Dixon was called for the foul.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> I hate that the NBA allows for star calls. Telfair gets bumped, nothing. Kobe gets touched, foul.
> It is all bull****.
> Prunetang


Agreed..

Overall this game is easier to take since the young guys all played well, and despite being down 20+ early on, they made it a game until down the stretch. 

BTW.. I realize his teammates all know he can jump real high, but can SOMEONE ever give Travis an alleyoop that is below the top of the backboard... Please. Just once..


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Agreed..
> 
> Overall this game is easier to take since the young guys all played well, and despite being down 20+ early on, they made it a game until down the stretch.
> 
> BTW.. I realize his teammates all know he can jump real high, but can SOMEONE ever give Travis an alleyoop that is below the top of the backboard... Please. Just once..


Blazers rarely, I mean rarely, throw alleyoops. Atleast this season, I think we've had less than 20 maybe the whole season.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Good effort tonight, basically shot down by Kobe. Pretty happy with the game play over all.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Randolph/Theo(Aldridge) needs to be our lineup next season.
> 
> Telfair shows once again he is a warrior. Jack played well. Webster was awesome, he might average 15ppg next season if he starts, Outlaw was great, Theo did good till he came in at the end and turned it over.
> 
> Kobe gets so many calls, Dixon was guarding him, and got his hand pushed away twice by Kobes other hand IN FRONT OF THE REF and didn't get called for an offensive foul. In fact, Dixon was called for the foul.


With Viktor/Jack as sixth/seventh men.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Good effort tonight, basically shot down by Kobe. Pretty happy with the game play over all.


I agree. If Kobe wasn't nuts, and Dixon didn't halt the momentum in the 4th like he did (and thats not a knock on him per-say, just he was ice cold)...they might've been better off.

But this was a loss due to only being younger really. If it took Kobe scoring 50 for the team to beat the blazers, thats bad for LA and good for us.

Telfair, Jack, Webster and Outlaw all played great. Shame they weren't playing this good at the start, but thats not fair to expect that.

Hm...effort isn't important I guess.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> With Viktor/Jack as sixth/seventh men.


Yup. Aldridge would get the time if Theo goes down with an injury, which is atleast once in a season. I'd really like that team.

Great game overall though. Telfair _abused_ Smush. It's not even funny how many PG's he can do taht too now. I'm saying it now, Telfair is averaging atlesat 15/6 next season.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Blazers rarely, I mean rarely, throw alleyoops. Atleast this season, I think we've had less than 20 maybe the whole season.



Successful ones, yeah.

We have a lot more attempts than 20, and a good percentage of them have been to Travis...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Typical Kobe-hog game:

50 points, *1 assist*, 3 turnovers.

And unintelligent Laker fans chanting "M-V-P" the whole time. Kobe will sleep well tonight. He scored a lot and the fans worshipped him. Winning is secondary.

-Pop


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Didn't get to see much aside from the fourth quarter, but judging by the box score, the guys gave a good effort. Viktor, Travis, Telfair, Webster and Jarrett all put up some solid numbers.

I'm really not missing Zach or Darius, either. Even if they don't trade Darius, can the Blazers just not play him? It's not like playing him will really improve his trade value, anyway. The Bulls did that with Tim Thomas earlier this year and all.

Just a question, though; why has it taken so long for the Blazers' "core" to start playing like this? Or have these two games been flukes?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yup. Aldridge would get the time if Theo goes down with an injury, which is atleast once in a season. I'd really like that team.
> 
> Great game overall though. Telfair _abused_ Smush. It's not even funny how many PG's he can do taht too now. I'm saying it now, Telfair is averaging atlesat 15/6 next season.


I'm still not sure which to get if we have the #1 pick, Aldridge or Morrison. Hard not to go with size but we always could use a outside shooter. I tihnk I'm leaning towards Morrison.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

wastro said:


> Just a question, though; why has it taken so long for the Blazers' "core" to start playing like this? Or have these two games been flukes?


That's easy - without Zach or Darius in the game, the offense doesn't stagnate. Part of that is Zach/Darius' faults, and part of that is their teammates' faults. The team expects those two guys to shoot/score, so they don't move w/o the ball. Also - neither Zach nor Darius pass the ball well. Our offense is 10x better without those guys bogging it down.

And on the defensive end, well, let's just say we're not losing any past, current or future All-Defense team members in Zach or Darius.

-Pop


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Typical Kobe-hog game:
> 
> 50 points, *1 assist*, 3 turnovers.
> 
> ...


Yep i defenetley wouldnt want to be a laker with kobe would never get the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> Didn't get to see much aside from the fourth quarter, but judging by the box score, the guys gave a good effort. Viktor, Travis, Telfair, Webster and Jarrett all put up some solid numbers.
> 
> I'm really not missing Zach or Darius, either. Even if they don't trade Darius, can the Blazers just not play him? It's not like playing him will really improve his trade value, anyway. The Bulls did that with Tim Thomas earlier this year and all.
> 
> <b>Just a question, though; why has it taken so long for the Blazers' "core" to start playing like this? Or have these two games been flukes?</b>


How come it's taken so long for Nate to start and play so many young guys? Remember the end of last season? We should have continued that way and we'd be much better now and probably have a much better record.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I'm still not sure which to get if we have the #1 pick, Aldridge or Morrison. Hard not to go with size but we always could use a outside shooter. I tihnk I'm leaning towards Morrison.


I think another consistent outside shooter, is very important. The teams flow moves so much better when you have outside shooters who can make shots, and make passes. 

Plus, a sufficient PF combo of Viktor/Zach/Skinner (or take out Zach if you so decide) is good, if we have 3 strong starter players in the SG, SF and PG spot, and 2 off the bench (a combo of Martell, Telfair, Jack, Outlaw and Morrison, lets say). 

Of course, if the team trades Darius (and maybe Zach) that'll hopefully bring back a decent vet player (not sure who, or what position that player is tho)...

Running players off screen's is very beneficial to the players we have, and Morrison too (if they get him). Having an anchor in the PF spot isn't (regardless of who they draft)....same with having Dixon in the game.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

mgb said:


> How come it's taken so long for Nate to start and play so many young guys? Remember the end of last season? We should have continued that way and we'd be much better now and probably have a much better record.


Easy - Nate's made no bones about "showing management what they have" in Darius and Zach. Those guys are not "Nate guys" and the quickest way for him to get those guys out of here was to show management those guys can't play or help the team in his system. You have to look "big picture" with Nate. He molded a playoff team in Seattle, but he had to get guys that bought into his gritty, scrapping system. Zach and Darius are not gritty or scrappy. ****ty and crappy maybe. :biggrin:

-Pop


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> I'm still not sure which to get if we have the #1 pick, Aldridge or Morrison. Hard not to go with size but we always could use a outside shooter. I tihnk I'm leaning towards Morrison.


Yeah, it'd give Telfair another weapon to pass to, and another shooter to keep the pressure off of ZBo...It's gonna be hard. I think I'll be happy with Aldridge or Morrison.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I was disappointed I didn't get to watch Ha play today. Anyone know why he doesn't get any minutes over Theo Ratliff? (Obviously Theo's better but the Blazers should take a look at this kid, he can definitely play)


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

dannyM said:


> I was disappointed I didn't get to watch Ha play today. Anyone know why he doesn't get any minutes over Theo Ratliff? (Obviously Theo's better but the Blazers should take a look at this kid, he can definitely play)


Because they were trying to win? Whenever Ha plays, he fumbles the ball and looses it half the time..Only in blowouts should he _ever_ play. Unless its the last game of the season.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Webster solidified his spot in my brain as a future all-star tonight.

Once he has a decent set of post players running him all over the court like Miller, he'll be unstoppable.

Add water, above-the-rim confidence, and enough free throw attempts to choke a camel.

:clap:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> What no remark from bballchick asking for the veteran guards to be brought back in yet?? :biggrin:
> 
> :clown:
> 
> Something is wrong! :angel:


In bballchik's defense, maybe she has a life off these boards?

In all seriousness, however, the youngsters played well (then again the absence of Miles, et al. is addition by subtraction the way I view things). And maybe too little too late. If this unit had more PT and the cancers were removed much sooner would the Blazers have won more of the tighter games in the second half of the season?

And finally I DO have to get this off my chest with respect to Steve Blake: He has had some "off" nights lately, and yes you and anyone else that reads this board knows I have a bias, but hear me out: The man works his tail off, hasn't P&Md about playing time or this or that, hasn't been a crybaby or a cancer or a malcontent. But he's "paper" and needs to be tossed into the proverbial wastebasket?

I'm not arguing with you or even TRYING to over the merits of the three point guards -- again, a good problem for a team to have. Obviously Telfair and Jack are the future and were drafted for a reason but I believe it to be shortsighted to completely and utterly discount and forget about the contributions that Blake has made to this team this season. In fact I think its entirely possible that Blake has a little something to do with the continued development of his younger competition for that particular floor position.

That said, the real problems with the Blazers as a team haven't been on the floor the last couple of games. I assume that will be dealt with however, although it'll not be easy. The other problem with the club is that front office, also not easily solved.

I'm just freakin' irritated and had to get that off or I was going to go on a tri-state murder spree.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Because they were trying to win? Whenever Ha plays, he fumbles the ball and looses it half the time..Only in blowouts should he _ever_ play. Unless its the last game of the season.


I disagree with that. When he gets a chance he has done some good things and only playing will improve his game. He does alter shots just being in there and he can get easy jams. When he tries to work with his back to the basket he does turn it over a lot but as I said that'll only get better by his playing.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

dannyM said:


> I was disappointed I didn't get to watch Ha play today. Anyone know why he doesn't get any minutes over Theo Ratliff? (Obviously Theo's better but the Blazers should take a look at this kid, he can definitely play)


Ha is terrible. He should change his last name from Seung-Jin to Ha, so his name would be more reflective of his play.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> In bballchik's defense, maybe she has a life off these boards?
> 
> In all seriousness, however, the youngsters played well (then again the absence of Miles, et al. is addition by subtraction the way I view things). And maybe too little too late. If this unit had more PT and the cancers were removed much sooner would the Blazers have won more of the tighter games in the second half of the season?
> 
> And finally I DO have to get this off my chest with respect to Steve Blake: He has had some "off" nights lately, and yes you and anyone else that reads this board knows I have a bias, but hear me out: The man works his tail off, hasn't P&Md about playing time or this or that, hasn't been a crybaby or a cancer or a malcontent.


nor did Jack..and nor did, despite the mountain made into a mole hill by his detractors, Telfair..



> But he's "paper" and needs to be tossed into the proverbial wastebasket?


yes. because all things being equal (and they aren't) you don't keep the guy with the least amount of physical talent, and potential, if you have 2 guys who are as good as him (if not better), have a ton more talent, and a ton more potential.

If this team didn't draft jack last year? Sure you keep Blake. If Jack and/or Telfair didn't show incredible strides the last month of the season, sure you maybe keep Blake. If Jack and Telfair weren't younger and just as good? Sure, maybe you keep Blake.

considering all three of those factors? You don't keep Blake.



> I'm not arguing with you or even TRYING to over the merits of the three point guards -- again, a good problem for a team to have. Obviously Telfair and Jack are the future and were drafted for a reason but I believe it to be shortsighted to completely and utterly discount and forget about the contributions that Blake has made to this team this season.


I don't think, at least I'm not, anyone is discounting what he did for the team. I like Blake, and it sucks that somehow (at least, in my mind set and probably that of a lot of fans) he can't be kept on the team. But for the betterment of the team (and him) he needs to go. 

Not because he's a jerk, or because he's ruining the team, but because he's the lesser of three non evils.



> In fact I think its entirely possible that Blake has a little something to do with the continued development of his younger competition for that particular floor position.


I think he did too (as did the coach). But as someone else said a while ago, he's served his purpose. Time to move on.



> That said, the real problems with the Blazers as a team haven't been on the floor the last couple of games. I assume that will be dealt with however, although it'll not be easy. The other problem with the club is that front office, also not easily solved.


I think thats part of why Blake will be traded. With either Darius or Zach, or in case of a miracle, both.



> I'm just freakin' irritated and had to get that off or I was going to go on a tri-state murder spree.


I don't mind this kind of posting, it's the glossing over things posting that was silly (not necessarily by you. Altho I'm sure you, like me, are guilty of that when it comes to players we like). 

It wasn't necessary to make Blake out to be more than he was, and thats all I've said since certain posters annointed him the "starter of the future". He's just not good enough to be a starter for this team, considering the other pieces they had at his position.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ha is terrible. He should change his last name from Seung-Jin to Ha, so his name would be more reflective of his play.
> 
> -Pop


um..isn't his last name Ha?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ha is terrible. He should change his last name from Seung-Jin to Ha, so his name would be more reflective of his play.
> 
> -Pop


Funny, this kind of reminds me of back when I defended Oneal to my friends. They only seen his negatives and not any of his positives. Started to call him my boy when I was only pointing out his good points. Boy did they ride me on that. Of course since then it's been a different story.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> I don't think, at least I'm not, anyone is discounting what he did for the team. I like Blake, and it sucks that somehow (at least, in my mind set and probably that of a lot of fans) he can't be kept on the team. But for the betterment of the team (and him) he needs to go.
> 
> Not because he's a jerk, or because he's ruining the team, but because he's the lesser of three non evils.


Thank you that's what I thought. For some reason I needed to hear that because that hasn't been said.

BTW, you really should have kept that sweet green vintage VW Beetle in your avatar.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Thank you that's what I thought. For some reason I needed to hear that because that hasn't been said.
> 
> BTW, you really should have kept that sweet green vintage VW Beetle in your avatar.


it wasn't as vintage as you think...it was a 2003 model (made in and for Mexico).

It'll return someday.

I think sometimes it's easy to forget that disagreeing with fans about players, isnt' the same as not liking the player or appreciating him.

I doubt that most of us dislike Blake, or think he's a jerk. It's different to dislike the *effort* of players vs their future role on a team.


----------



## toutlaw25 (Aug 7, 2005)

mgb said:


> I disagree with that. When he gets a chance he has done some good things and only playing will improve his game. He does alter shots just being in there and he can get easy jams. When he tries to work with his back to the basket he does turn it over a lot but as I said that'll only get better by his playing.


HA outright sucks. I have not seen him play once where I was even mildly impressed with his play. He is extremely raw and still very young at this point. I just don't think he is NBA material, starter or backup, EVER!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i was happy to see telfair,jack,outlaw and webster do well tonight...its good to know we have some young talent


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sebastian Telfair and Martell Webster is going to be one hell of a backcourt if they still have those two in three years' time. I see a lot of a younger Glen Rice and Ray Allen in Webster's game. He's very impressive, and as our color analyst said...Portland should be getting him 10-15 shots a night.

Jarret Jack will be solid off the bench for them, along with Travis Outlaw. What the team really needs to do is just get rid of Randolph and Miles ASAP (as I'm sure many of you have been saying).

I'm predicting LaMarcus Aldridge to be Portland's #1 overall pick (if Noah stays in school). Although, I could also see them trading down a few picks to take Adam Morrison. 

If they get anything decent in return for Randolph and Miles, and maybe sign a decent veteran or two in FA, Portland will have one of the brightest futures in the NBA.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Kobe bashing in this thread needs to stop. The guy single handedly won the game for LA. He was amazing. I hate Kobe with a passion, but give him credit.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Sebastian Telfair and Martell Webster is going to be one hell of a backcourt if they still have those two in three years' time. I see a lot of a younger Glen Rice and Ray Allen in Webster's game. He's very impressive, and as our color analyst said...Portland should be getting him 10-15 shots a night.
> 
> Jarret Jack will be solid off the bench for them, along with Travis Outlaw. What the team really needs to do is just get rid of Randolph and Miles ASAP (as I'm sure many of you have been saying).
> 
> ...



LOL you're right, and for it John Nash will not be retained at the end of the year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

For a rookie I'm really impressed with Jack's game. I like Telfair but who knows Jack might beat him out for starter.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mgb said:


> For a rookie I'm really impressed with Jack's game. I like Telfair but who knows Jack might beat him out for starter.


I thinkt his will be a moot issue, as I believe they can play on the court at the same time, and since Jack can play 2 positions, there is plenty of playing time for both. Last night the best lineup on the floor is when Telfair, Jack and Webster were on the floor together.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> I thinkt his will be a moot issue, as I believe they can play on the court at the same time, and since Jack can play 2 positions, there is plenty of playing time for both. Last night the best lineup on the floor is when Telfair, Jack and Webster were on the floor together.


very valid point 'soos.

I think it depends a lot on who they pick/trade for. If they draft Morrison (or Gay, or another SF) then they could have a solid 3 guard lineup (in the future) of Webster/Jack/Telfair. If they drafta big man (which would only make sense IF they trade Zach and don't get one in return) they could actually start the 3 of them.

I'd rather have it be Telfair/Webster/Morrison(gay)/Zach(Skinner/who knows)/ and Joel (or theo) next year.

I'm leaning towards the team trading Zach personally, I'm not opposed to having him ont he team next year. Well, as opposed to having him as I am Darius.

There's no way that Darius should be on the team next year, let alone starting.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I think Darius is as good as gone. If it doesn't happen during the offseason, it'll happen before the deadline. It might depend on who's owning the Trail Blazers.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

hasoos said:


> What no remark from bballchick asking for the veteran guards to be brought back in yet?? :biggrin:
> 
> :clown:
> 
> Something is wrong! :angel:


i was at the game.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

oh and i try my hardest not to look at this site anymore because people here are ridiculous and not so intelligent. but i scan from time to time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> oh and i try my hardest not to look at this site anymore because people here are ridiculous and not so intelligent. but i scan from time to time.


how's the view from up there?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

bballchik said:


> oh and i try my hardest not to look at this site anymore


I don't believe you. I think you can try harder, and you owe it to yourself to give your best effort. You only cheat yourself otherwise.



> because people here are ridiculous and not so intelligent.


Pitching fits on a message board, however, is _very_ normal and a sign of intelligence in some cultures!



> but i scan from time to time.


Yet you post _more_ than "from time to time." Which means that if you only scan from time to time, you're posting more than you're reading. And, when you consider that all of your posts are responses to other people, that means that you're responding mostly to stuff you didn't read.

Simple math.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> I don't believe you. I think you can try harder, and you owe it to yourself to give your best effort. You only cheat yourself otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last month=about a post a day. recently=one post in a week and a half.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> oh and i try my hardest not to look at this site anymore because people here are ridiculous and not so intelligent. but i scan from time to time.


Generalizations,,,,your guy must be harder to defend now, huh? No better sign Blake isn't doing well. :boohoo:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Generalizations,,,,your guy must be harder to defend now, huh? No better sign Blake isn't doing well. :boohoo:



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mgb again.


(I'm not actually sure why I posted this, other than to send minstrel an IM, to make him giggle)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

:curse:


----------

